# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] διαφορα  οργανα  εργαστηριου

## adonis_lab

Ρωσικος παλμογραφος 130  euro
Leader Electronics LSG-11 Signal Generator      30eur
Signal Generator Model TE-20                              45 eur  
και μερικα  τσιπ  ενισχυσης.

----------

Κώστας Ψ (21-06-22)

----------

